# best backpacker job?



## Nadineee

what do you think is the best job for backpackers? 
what i heared there are a lot of very good possibilitis...
e.g. hard farmwork, where you can get good money with an alright wage and the fact that you dont really spend anything when youre staying at a farm.
but there are also nice things like modelling (more then 50$ p/h) or well... for the females working as a dancer or something like that. 
any experiences or good advices?


----------



## Dexter

I think it depends what sort of visa you hold. There will be different sorts of jobs available for student visa holders, working holiday visa holders. As a tourist you have no legal right to work.


----------



## dan

i don't think there are many people who chose from being a farm hand or an exotic dancer!!!

the best backpacker job is one you enjoy and pays you well.

do you have any special skills?? how old are you?? do you want to live in the city or the country??


----------



## Nadineee

im 25 and i worked for a couple of years with children (in a kindergarten). would be nice to find something like that, but i guess they usuall want longterm staff there. 
thats all i did in germany, i dont have another profession or trade...
doesnt really matter wheter city or countryside... as you said, should just be nice pay and kind of fun


----------



## pencilpusher

this is an interesting topic will watch it grow....yeah what would be a nice backpacker job? anyone please?


----------



## dan

you shouldn't find it too hard to find a similar job here then. it'll certainly pay a lot better than the normal backpacker jobs of working in a bar or picking fruit.

you do need a tertiary qualification to be a childcare worker in australia - but maybe they will recognise your qualifications from germany?

....of if you've always wanted to try something different then give it a go!! when i was living in london i worked at an auto wreckers for a while. that was something i would never try at home but it was good for a laugh!


----------



## pencilpusher

agreed and to which interest will be best for you... sooner or later we have to drop the backpack, find a nice career somewhere fun...lots of luck


----------



## Nadineee

i think that would be a good opportunity to try something else. Although working as a auto wrecker might not be the best thing for me 

And it would be nice to hear some experiences of backpackers who had funny, though, good and bad jobs during their travel.


----------



## pencilpusher

what will a good job be... like in sales? maybe should technical, something like repairs on tv's, electronics stuff like it  that would be nice 

Find Out More About Us | Improved Way to Sell Your House | Sell Your House Privately


----------



## ChaseTheBLUE

I did a bunch of different things on my WHV.

When I first got there I rode track work, but obviously this is only an option if you're an accomplished horseback rider. 

I also was a barista at a cafe, cloak-girl at a night club, stripper (Melbourne), sales agent for charity (Newcastle), and a horse breaker (Blayney).

You can also check out fruit picking jobs. Bartending. Waitstaff. I never had much luck with retail.


----------



## pencilpusher

ChaseTheBLUE said:


> I did a bunch of different things on my WHV.
> 
> When I first got there I rode track work, but obviously this is only an option if you're an accomplished horseback rider.
> 
> I also was a barista at a cafe, cloak-girl at a night club, stripper (Melbourne), sales agent for charity (Newcastle), and a horse breaker (Blayney).
> 
> You can also check out fruit picking jobs. Bartending. Waitstaff. I never had much luck with retail.


Nice One CHase nice work experience
cheers,


----------



## ChaseTheBLUE

thanks pencilpusher! 

The charity sales was by far my favorite. Tough tough job but a really fantastic learning experience. 

Another thought for the OP if you like children: try Au Pairing? There's quite a few Au Pair jobs advertised on gumtree =)


----------



## ChaseTheBLUE

Nadineee said:


> wow, you sure tried out a lot of things!
> waiting sounds good, easy to find i think and not to hard work. but as far as i know not well paid :/ but i guess that depends on what you find and where.
> 
> au pair sounds nice too... i`ll check that out! would be nice to find something for only a couple of months or even a few weeks would be nice enough


depends what and where, definitely. My friend waited tables in Newcastle for $20/hr


----------



## LightLED

Jobs will usually revolve around hard labor here, but from the looks of it, it looks like you don't mind getting your hands dirty, which is a good thing.


----------



## Elearning Courses

Nadineee said:


> what do you think is the best job for backpackers?
> what i heared there are a lot of very good possibilitis...
> e.g. hard farmwork, where you can get good money with an alright wage and the fact that you dont really spend anything when youre staying at a farm.
> but there are also nice things like modelling (more then 50$ p/h) or well... for the females working as a dancer or something like that.
> any experiences or good advices?


I saw this site and it lists the places in AUS with different possible jobs --> Jobs for Backpackers. Australia jobs. Harvest jobs. Resort jobs. I just hope it's still the current situation.


----------



## pencilpusher

Nadineee said:


> Has some good information in it, especially the hotline for the harvesting jobs... good to know!


very nice site will have it recommended to friends, real informative 
thank you...


----------



## Elearning Courses

I don't really think that anyone will hire a back packer for modelling. maybe for some easy jobs or jobs that don't last that long you can get some job. those jobs that may not require what kind of visa you posses or something. I have tried once helping this family out in painting their house and they paid me good money (with meals too) for helping out. it only lasted a day and it paid well. It's not really easy to find those sort of easy job as they will expect you to be gone after a few days or something and it is not every day that there will be a family needing a painter or something.


----------



## sarahjobaroo

*Jobs for backpackers*

Hey!

I think Australia is really the place where you can try and expand your options and try out positions you never dreamed you would ever gain experience in. For instance when I was travelling around I temped in an office, worked as a milk woman, drove a bulldozer on a farm, waitressed and yet there are jobs that I still wished I'd given a good go too like working in a hostel - for some reason that appealed to me cos it meant you'd meet loads of people from all over the world. The best paying jobs in Aus apparently are those on the mines for backpackers but to be honest being stuck underground for the best portion of a day would never appeal to me simply because your in Australia your meant to enjoy the flippin beautiful scenery!!

I'd love to hear about the most random jobs backpackers got in Aus - I'd say there are some gems!


----------



## jcljones

*not fruit picking unless second visa*



Nadineee said:


> what do you think is the best job for backpackers?
> what i heared there are a lot of very good possibilitis...
> e.g. hard farmwork, where you can get good money with an alright wage and the fact that you dont really spend anything when youre staying at a farm.
> but there are also nice things like modelling (more then 50$ p/h) or well... for the females working as a dancer or something like that.
> any experiences or good advices?


I don't recommend farm work unless you are trying to get a second year visa. It's very hard work; sometimes the money is good and sometimes it's not. A lot of these jobs depend on the weather and market; You loose a lot of hours.


----------



## pencilpusher

Yes second the thought, farm work is pretty hard. Not unless you like farming, if so it's the perfect job. 
Lots of nice farms that you could fall in love with.

cheers mates


----------



## sarahjobaroo

Farmwork is however an experience that you will never forget - whether for good or for bad! Its something that you may never do anywhere else!


----------

